# Most Skyscrapers by continent (>150m)



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Most Skyscrapers by continent (>150m, UC,compl)*

Europe is counted without Eurasia, ie without the Asian side of Istanbul and without the Russian part east of the Ural Mountains.

North America is counted along with central america.

Australia is counted along with New Zealand.



*1. Asia* = ~2570
*2. North America + Central America* = ~910
*3. Europe* = ~170
*4. Australia + New Zealand* = ~102
*5. South America* = ~59
*6. Africa* = ~15

*overall* = ~3826


Sources are CTBUH and Skyscraperpage


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

How abt figures per country in each continent?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^The sources are CTBUH and Skyscraperpage.

*Asia*

China= 1389
UAE= 202
Japan= 195
South Korea= 189
Malaysia= 92
India= 82
Singapore= 82
Philippines= 76
Thailand= 61
Indonesien = 53
Saudi Arabia= 32
Qatar= 28
Vietnam= 22
Turkey (Asia)= 24
Israel= 13
Russia (Asia)= 10
Kazakhstan= 6
Aserbaidchan= 6
North Korea=2
Iran=2
Georgia=2
Iraq=1
Lebanon=1
Pakistan=1


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Europe*

Russia (EU)= 38
Turkey (Eu)= 37
GB = 19
France= 19
Germany= 15
Spain= 12
Poland= 9
Italy= 6
Netherland= 6
Austria= 3
Ukraine= 2
Switzerland= 1
Monaco=1
Belgium=1
Kosovo=1


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Africa*

South Africa= 5
Oman= 4
Nigeria= 2
Tanzania= 2
Nairobi=2


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Australia & New Zealand*

Australia=101
New Zealand=1


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*North America + Central America*

USA = 750
Canada= 86
Panama=50
Mexico= 24


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

tnx!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*South America*

Brazil = 27
Colombia= 11
Argentinia= 10
Venezuela= 7
Chile = 2
Uruguay= 2


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

This is 2011 data, so most of U/C buildings in 2011 may have completed now. 

But, CTBUH and Skyscraperpage aren't accurate for Asian cities. 

For example, according to CTBUH, Hong Kong has 293 completed buildings. 
http://skyscrapercenter.com/create.php?search=yes&page=99999&type_building=on&status_COM=on&status_UCT=on&list_continent=AS&list_country=CN&list_city=CN-HKG&list_height=150&list_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=

^^at least 50 buildings have missed : 

1-3.LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower (6-7-8) 76 floors x 3 233m
4-6.Primrose Hill 68f / 62f and 58floors 
7-9.Lohas Park La Splendeur (1-3) 63 floors x 3
10-11. The Hermitage 55f x 2
12-13. Chelsea Court 59f x 2
14-21.Tseung Kwan O Plaza 56f x 8
22-25. The Legend 52f x 4 
26-28. Seaview Crescent 52f x 3
29-35.Pacifica tower 50f x 7
36-38. Aqua Marine Tower 50f x 3

+ some unknown height 45-49 floors-buidings may reach 150m 

P/S : 50 floor-residential building usually taller than 150m


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I know that the data from CTBUH are not very timely, but it is the most complete available in the internet. 
Therefore, I am also rely on your help.

Does anyone have more complete data of Asian cities? 
Thus, the list can be further perfected.


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi

Azerbaijan and Georgia are European countries.

I wonder about the true numbers for Asian cities as well. I've looked at construction updates on this site and awed at seas of towers being errected in the background and checked the CTBUH to see what they might be. And then finding out that the CTBUH probably don't know either since none of them are listed.

I like your city. Since there are so many skyscrapers and that I never heard of it before I'm guessing it's located somewhere in China


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

KøbenhavnK said:


> Hi
> 
> I like your city. Since there are so many skyscrapers and that I never heard of it before I'm guessing it's located somewhere in China


So I understand you wrong, which city do you mean ?


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

I was talking about the city on your bed 

My city model http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584963

After I posted that the two countries are European I checked it at CTBUH. And they have them listed as BOTH European and Asian countries.

I have never heard anyone saying they are Asian. They are members of all the pan European organizations (OSCE, Council on Europe ect.)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

You're quite right, but the common border of Europe runs along the Ural Mountains, on the Ural River, the Caspian Sea then across the Caucasus to the Black Sea and along the Bosphorus which is the boundary which is also in the Most textbooks. 
Of course, Georgia and Azerbaijan are culturally closer to Europe than to Asia. 
But since the limits are interpreted differently from person to person, I have decided to generally applicable limit.










haus-und.heimat.eu

For Asian cities I have not found a reliable source as CTBUH.

I'm glad that you like my city. I've also thought a country for it. Santorin
---->Republic Santorin


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

You sure do argue your case 

I guess I tend to think more about it politically than geographically. But of course neither Israel nor Kazaksthan are European either just because they are in football...

When I saw that you devided Russia and Turkey into European and Asian parts I should have known that you were well aware of where Azberbaijan and Georgia are  

:lol:I would be careful to name it Santorin. The Greeks are fuzzy about this. After so many years they still demand that Macedonia is called "Former Yougoslav Republic of Macedonia". :lol:


----------

